# Piscina Municipal De MontjuÃ¯c



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This is my 50th year (and what a friggin year it has been) and my ambition was to swim in the Piscina Municipal de MontjuÃ¯c (Barcelona). Been before but not with my family. I have an ambition every year and have been pretty lucky so far............

The swimming & diving pools were built for the 1992 Olympics and have been on my mind pretty much ever since then when I saw them on TV. The views looked spectacular, jaw dropping. If anybody knows of another pool with better views I'd love to see the pics. It was designed as a competition pool, so the changing rooms are, er, adequate, and you don't get sunloungers or parasols or anything really. The spectator stands (4100) are still in good condition but the whole thing is decaying, ace! What you do get is, no tourists, views to die for, space and a little hut supplying beer, pizza and loud salsa.

I spent most of the summer and early autumn recuperating in Barcelona, I never did get to swim in it but at least I had paddle. :thumbup:

Kylie Video Kylie 2

No laughing.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good for you Mark.....

Now, what happened to your arm?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Good for you Mark.....
> 
> Now, what happened to your arm?


Too much watch winding ....... or something! 

Mike


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

...no smocking on an open space?? In Spain?? Last sign of the Apocalypse...

(I know they now have a very tough law against smoking... but still...)

Hope you have fully recovered!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Kutusov said:


> ...no smocking on an open space?? In Spain?? Last sign of the Apocalypse...
> 
> (I know they now have a very tough law against smoking... but still...)
> 
> Hope you have fully recovered!


I missed that, I don't know how, it's really interesting.  I like the signs in the bars, something along the lines of "It is not permissable to smoke in this bar. Unless the owner says it is, then it's OK."

Jase, the arm was the least of my worries, at first, then it turned into a nightmare, will be 9 months after I did it before I am 100%. It is a very rare injury, usually happens to middle aged guys doing something silly.  This is what it was, keep an eye on the guys right bicep....................


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MarkF said:


> If anybody knows of another pool with better views I'd love to see the pics.


I have been at this one a few times when I lived in the Czech Republic. Not sure about better but it was nice.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > If anybody knows of another pool with better views I'd love to see the pics.
> ...


B, that is very pretty indeed, details? But, it's not Barcelona, looking and picking out the landmarks (Sagrada familia is by my right elbow) whilst swimming is something else! I have no idea why they don't publicise the pool, it's amazing, there is another modern (regular) pool also on the mountain, very nearby, that is packed out.....but has no views. The trip to the pool is pretty good too.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Have a look here it's a popular spa town and other than it's hot springs famous for it's Becherovka. A really nice place for a day out.



> Karlovy Vary produces a popular herbal liquor called Becherovka (sometimes also referred to as "the 14th spring"). This bittersweet classic among Czech liquors is based on a secret recipe, which was first put together by Jan Becher in a Karlovy Vary pharmacy (now the Jan Becher Museum) in 1807 and which, it is said, is only known to two people today. The ingredients are simple and purely natural: Karlsbad water, alcohol, sugar and a mixture of herbs and spices. You can drink Becherovka straight or use it as a base for cocktails.


http://www.myczechrepublic.com/karlovy-vary/


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Agreed Mark, the views from Montjuich are abso-bl00dy-luetly superb. Did you go up via the Tranvia and Funicular? Just a great experience in itself and so worth while when you get there.  :notworthy:

We went up with the Tram and Funicular, came back with the cable car, wonderful! The Tranvia is a shortish section of the original Barcelona Tramway system, preserved and using the original cars which take you to the bottom of the Funicular Railway, that goes up the mountain side at one hell of an angle. :secret: :fear:

Great piccies BTW. Love them!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mel said:


> Agreed Mark, the views from Montjuich are abso-bl00dy-luetly superb. Did you go up via the Tranvia and Funicular? Just a great experience in itself and so worth while when you get there.  :notworthy:
> 
> We went up with the Tram and Funicular, came back with the cable car, wonderful! The Tranvia is a shortish section of the original Barcelona Tramway system, preserved and using the original cars which take you to the bottom of the Funicular Railway, that goes up the mountain side at one hell of an angle. :secret: :fear:
> 
> Great piccies BTW. Love them!


You like pics of my bod Mel?

What's a "Tranvia" is one of those black guys in La Raval that come out after midnight, I had a real altercation with some of those around that bronze cat in Raval Ramblas one night, must have though a bloke with one arm was an easy target. :angry: I took the harbour cable car first, for the views, but it's expensive, so after that I used the funicular, bought a T10 and then just walked to Paralell metro stop. At the stop for the pool I could see other cable cars, tiddly ones, but never bothered to find out where they came from or where they went.

Youngest son striding purposefully fully to the edge.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Great piccies BTW. Love them!


You like pics of my bod Mel?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hmm for pretty, I think I prefer the Czech pool.....the spainish pool looks like a lido in the middle of the city :grin:


----------

